# Aeropress Go



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

New version of Aeropress coming out, nothing terribly exciting however:

https://dailycoffeenews.com/2019/03/15/aeropress-on-the-move-with-the-forthcoming-aeropress-go/


----------



## Headgoboomboom (Apr 21, 2013)

jarheaded1988 said:


> Overpriced?


Why do you say that? Seems like a bargain.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hmmm the main body looks shorter - and the cup looks cool, not sure how much I'd use it


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Hmmm the main body looks shorter - and the cup looks cool, not sure how much I'd use it


Think that's so it'll fit inside the cup. Looks like the grinder would have to be carriwd separately too.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes good point - I currently out aergrind inside.

I don't see a reason to replace at this point.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yes good point - I currently out aergrind inside.
> 
> I don't see a reason to replace at this point.


Same as me Kenny. With this new version I'd have nowhere for the Aergrind. I like the way the Aergrind fits perfectly into the current AP.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a couple recently when our Vesuvius needed repair that was beyond my ageing abilities. My wife and I usually drink latte, so I decided to try making flat whites and see how she like it. Her description of my lattes has always been "lovely" but she upgraded this to "beautiful" and over the next days and weeks told me she preferred her coffee made that way. It's also a bit more portable! Decision made, I called the engineer working on our V and asked him to do a thorough service on the machine to prepare it for sale.


----------

